# babies and more babies



## goat lady (Feb 7, 2011)

It all started last Mon. 31st with twins blue eyed does, then 3rd quads all blue eyed 2 boys and 2 girls. Friday single FF blue eyed buck, Sat. night single blue eyed buck also lost one of the quads Sat. afternoon. Sunday morning blue eyed buck. lost another quad this morning. It cooled down over night and she looked cold yesterday afternoon. We have been having rain the pass two days also. But she seemed fine and was taking to a bottle and nursing. So that is 9 babies in one week. All blue eyed 5 boys and 4 girls. I have one more FF all bagged up and waiting on her to kid. I feel bad cause I had someone that wanted the one we lost today. I also had surgery on Wed. last week and have not been much help around here, but could not put it off and did not think everyone would go in the same week. A couple were not bagged that much and still aren't. Best of luck to everyone who is having babies.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 7, 2011)

PHEW!  Good luck with your future kiddings as well!  Sounds like you've had quite a week!

So......where are some pictures of all these blue eyed beauties!?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, you have been busy. Where are those pictures?


----------



## goat lady (Feb 7, 2011)

I am not very good at computers and don't know how to post them. I have tried and they don't work. Both my adult kids moved out and it is just hubby, me and our animals. I asked the dogs to help and they just tilt their heads when I talk to them.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 7, 2011)

goat lady said:
			
		

> I asked the dogs to help and they just tilt their heads when I talk to them.


Don't you just hate that?  Ungrateful twerps, the lot of them.  Mine won't do a thing around here, either....


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 7, 2011)

goat lady said:
			
		

> I am not very good at computers and don't know how to post them. I have tried and they don't work. Both my adult kids moved out and it is just hubby, me and our animals. I asked the dogs to help and they just tilt their heads when I talk to them.


Its cuz they dont have thumbs!!!  Not cuz they dont wanna help..they just cant!!!!


Congrats!!! Sounds like they've been making you work!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 7, 2011)

HOpe you are able to get some rest after your surgery in between taking care of all those little onse.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 7, 2011)

You've been busy! Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow!  That is a lot to handle.  Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## goat lady (Feb 7, 2011)

hopefully this worked. It is 5 of them. Sorry it is not a good picture.


----------



## goat lady (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry it was a picture of the quads. Now lets see if I can do it again.


----------



## goat lady (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe this blonde did figure this out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 7, 2011)

Fantastic pictures. Looks like you have a really nice farm set-up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like you got a bunch of cuties there! Congratulations.


----------



## sammileah (Feb 7, 2011)

omg I'm in love.  congrats they are sooo cute.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh goodness!  They are precious!!!  I just love them.  
Congrats!!!


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

LOVED the quads my eyes started watering when I saw them


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 10, 2011)

beautiful, and they are all outdoors!!!!!! I wish i could see the ground!!!


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 12, 2011)

cuuute!! what breed r they?


----------



## goat lady (Feb 15, 2011)

they are nigerian dwarf. I only have two little bucks left. All the others went to homes already.


----------

